# Suggestions for Bay Area Rides...Light Traffic Areas..



## cohenfive (Jul 20, 2005)

i'm primarily over at mtbr, but my wife has committed to train with me for century rides, so we're getting her a road bike this weekend. i'd like to take her out on some bay area rides (don't mind driving a bit--i live in lafayette) that are not heavy traffic areas. some climbing is ok, but she's obviously not ready for mt. diablo....i do most of my road riding out in the martinez/pinole area (alhambra, bear creek, the bears) but would love to hear other suggestions to get my wife started on this quest in a good, and safe, way. she's riddent before, but now she's interested in getting more serious and i'm very happy to accommodate her. somewhere around 25-40 miles i think she can do at this juncture. we may also have my son along on his mtn bike....thanks!!


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, there's always the Iron Horse trail - but if you do it on the weekends, it can be crowded.
A couple of weeks ago we did a loop from Danville to Clayton then through Morgan territory and back - Morgan Terr is kinda hilly for a new rider but only saw one car


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Morgan Territory is a great road to ride, but it is steep in places, and it can get frightfully hot out there in summer. Make sure you are full up on water before you leave Clayton, because there's no water anywhere until you get to the park near the top. If you are doing an out and back from Clayton, don't go down the very fun and steep descent past the park!


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Not that hard to do at all. Just get a little creative.

Depending on where you live in Lafayette, make you way over to Danville Blvd. Go south.

Pass thru Danville, turn left on Sycamore Valley Rd
Turn Left on BlackHawk Rd
Blackhawk turns into Diablo Rd
Right Turn on Green Valley
Left Turn on Stone Valley
Right Turn on Roundhill Rd
Left Turn on Livorna
Right Turn on Lavender
Left Turn On Rudgear
Go back to Danville Blvd and home.
Should be an easy, shmeezy ride.

jps


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Try the American River Bike Trail in Sacramento.

http://www.sacparks.saccounty.net/our-parks/american-river-parkway/

Mostly flat, no cars, just dodge walkers, skaters, and other bicyclists.

Another option is the wine country. Silverado Trail in Napa has a wide shoulder and is pretty flat.

Once she has some miles in, check out some of these rides:

http://home.att.net/~rfzipf/BikeRides.htm


----------



## reklar (Mar 15, 2003)

mohair_chair said:


> Morgan Territory is a great road to ride, but it is steep in places, and it can get frightfully hot out there in summer. Make sure you are full up on water before you leave Clayton, because there's no water anywhere until you get to the park near the top. If you are doing an out and back from Clayton, don't go down the very fun and steep descent past the park!


Also, if you do the loop make sure to do it clockwise (Clayton to Livermore). The road is in pretty bad shape going north on Morgan Territory Road, so I wouldn't recommend it that way at speed. Another plus: It's mostly shaded going south (at least to the park), so the heat isn't as big of an issue as it would be otherwise. The cruise down into Livermore from the park is fun ... good roads, but watch your speed on some of those corners!


----------



## cohenfive (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks guys, we just picked up her bike today (kona lisa rd) and are going to start her out easy with a short ride late tomorrow afternoon, then will begin exploring in earnest...


----------



## outofthesaddle (Aug 15, 2002)

*Great Suggestion*



imjps said:


> Not that hard to do at all. Just get a little creative.
> 
> Depending on where you live in Lafayette, make you way over to Danville Blvd. Go south.
> 
> ...


This route is a great suggestion. I live on this route and ride these roads regularly. The ride down Diablo road after the intersection with Diablo Scenic can be a little dicey so most people turn right into Diablo (just past the sigh that says "Post Office") and then make your first left in Diablo and countinue West. It merge into the main drive in Diablo which will in turn connect back to Diablo road. This little detour will keep you off with narrow no-shoulder section of Diablo road. 

Enjoy the ride...


----------



## akropilot (May 22, 2007)

I live in Orinda, and the combo of rides North (happy valley, bears, alhambra, san pablo, crocket, cummings, franklin), East (Diablo, Morgan, San Ramon), South (Redwood, Skyline, Norris Cyn), and West (Pinehurst, Skyline, Grizzly, Wildcat) can produce about 30 rides from 15 miles to 70 miles. Your backyard is the best riding in the Bay Area.


----------

